# Where is the best place to buy 100 percent polyester shirts? Can you do hats with dye sub?



## cainer77 (Oct 12, 2011)

Where is the best place to buy 100 percent polyester shirts? best price and quality? can you do hats with this also i am thinking about the flex fit hat or do i need a special hat? any help i appreciate just bought sub printer and gonna give it a try. thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

I did some videos for our site last week on our preferred dye sub shirts

For a cotton feel, I recommend Sublivie 
Cotton Style Shirts | Plymouth, MI Screen Printing | Headfirst Printing

For tech shirts I recommend Hanes, Augusta and Harriton
Dye Sublimation Performance Shirts | Plymouth, MI Screen Printing | Headfirst Printing

Let me know if you want to know press times and temps for them.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You moved it and killed my post. 

I buy my Polyester t-shirts from San Mar. Brodek and Rhodes also sells them. Both companies have warehouses around the US.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

conde has all the vapor apparel and some cool hats for sublimation finally. good luck uncletee.


----------



## mrteak (Oct 19, 2007)

selanac said:


> You moved it and killed my post.
> 
> I buy my Polyester t-shirts from San Mar. Brodek and Rhodes also sells them. Both companies have warehouses around the US.


which poly shirts do you use from sanmar?


----------

